

Newb to coding seeks advice - sfloresv

I am new to coding and I am considering attending the Code Academy program in Chicago. I'm wondering if any of you would suggest better ways of learning how to code. I want to learn Ruby on Rails. Anyone have any advice? Is Code Academy worth the $6K price tag? Google "Code Academy Chicago" to see the program in question. Any advice welcome.
======
nfriedly
I've never tried code academy, so I can't comment there, but my guess is that
it will be easier to learn with someone coaching you. You have to decide
wether it's worth it or not though.

Regardless of that, I'd say the best way to learn rails is to do it. Build a
simple web app or a personal blog or something small that meets your needs.

Books and tutorials are definately a less expensive way to get started and,
depending on how you learn, possibly just as effective.
<http://www.humblelittlerubybook.com/book/html/index.html> is a favorite of
mine.

